# Happy 165th Birthday Bram Stoker!



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

*Happy birthday to a man who wrote a horror classic and who influenced some of us "special people" to becoming the haunters we are today.*

I've pasted what was posted on the Google home page recognizing Stoker's birthday. 

Stoker was born in Clontarf, Dublin, and was part of the literary staff of the Daily Telegraph in the last decade of the 19th century.

His most famous work, Dracula, was published in 1897.

At the time of its publication it was considered a straightforward horror novel; however, as years have passed literary critics have argued that it distills many of the concerns of Victorian England into its pages.

In particular, the famous bloodsucking and transformation of humans to vampires has proved fascinating for academics, who have admired its potent depiction of desire.

The vampire myth was not just a popular one in an age of repressed sexuality, however, and vampire fiction remains popular today - most obviously in Stephenie Meyer's extremely successful Twilight series. 
Dracula was well-received at the time of its release, although it was met with nowhere near the fever that greeted the release of Twilight, which has spawned four novels, one spin-off novella, and five films. 
Stoker died after suffering a number of strokes at the age of 64 in 1912.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice review, except for the part about Twilight:googly:


Happy birthday, Bram Stoker!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday B.S.!!

Oh wait ... that didn't come out right ... No Matter! Must celebrate the man's birthday ... Red Velvet cake, perhaps?


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Oooooo sounds yummy Dr.! 
Also liked everything about the review except the Twilight part. Those aren't vampires.
Happy Birthday Bram! 
Now to dig up my grandmother's Red Velvet Cake recipe.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Stoker.

I bet he's rolling over in his grave to get connected in any way to Twilight.


----------

